# how is wood spalted????



## leatherjunkie (Feb 17, 2006)

Darley posted a spalted mango pen in the "show off your pens" section
in his post he said "I harvest my spalted mango I did in early 2004".

what does that mean?

how do you make wood spalted???


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Keep it humid and somewhat warm and the mold will take care of the rest.


----------



## JimGo (Feb 17, 2006)

Check out http://www.woodturnerruss.com and Russ's pages at WoodCentral ( http://www.woodcentral.com/russ/russindex.shtml ).  He has some great information on this (the exact link is: http://www.woodcentral.com/russ/russ4.shtml )


----------



## Dario (Feb 17, 2006)

Just know that 2 years is too long.  IF the condition is right, you can harvest in about 4 months...longer than that and you may have nothing but mush.

Just so you'll know that spalting process can be hastened or slowed.


----------



## Skye (Feb 17, 2006)

One word: Poop.

Seriously.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />One word: Poop.
> 
> Seriously.



Thanks for sharing that. [xx(]


----------



## Skye (Feb 17, 2006)

Ah, comeon. I dont mean people poop. I've got a recipe somewhere around here for a homebrew spalt inducer. I cant find it at the moment, but I'll look soon. It involves untreated horse manure as the main ingredient.


----------



## Skye (Feb 17, 2006)

Got it. From the man, the legend, Russ:

http://woodcentral.com/russ/russ4.shtml


----------



## Paul Downes (Feb 17, 2006)

I get a lot of my spaulted pen blanks from the firewwod pile. It's quite a problem when I'm out cutting wood, I'm always admiring blocks of wood and I always end up with a seconday pile near my main wood pile that is destined for the resaw. I have instructed my wife and kids that "any blocks in that pile are under protective custody" I have to keep enough wood to heat the house handy or I'm afraid my 'special' pile will get raided. [] I was a little mad at my neighbor who didn't tell me he had logged his woods until 4 years had gone by. I prefer my firewood to be somewhat green. I shut up when I saw all the beautifly spaulted maple. I'm going to saw 2-3 logs into boards soon. Curly spaulted maple is awesome!!!


----------



## clewless (Feb 17, 2006)

I have 4 horses making a total of about 120 lbs. of manure daily.  I can stuff quite a bit in a flat rate box...[}]Any takers?

Hmm, maybe I should post this in the classified section.[][][8D][8D]


----------



## Dario (Feb 17, 2006)

[:0][:0][:0]  You mean a horse produce an average of 30 pounds of "fertilizer" a day??? [:0][:0][:0]

That could be a gold mine!!!  [][}]


----------



## GregMuller (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey paul how about sharing some of that splated maple.


----------



## timdaleiden (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />One word: Poop.Got it. From the man, the legend, Russ:
> 
> Seriously.



Okay, now are you saying Russ is full of poop?????

I say we tar and feather this guy..hey, I know know where we can get some feathers. LOL [][][}]

Said in jest of course.

I sold my sig on Ebay, 

Tim


----------



## Skye (Feb 17, 2006)

Are you serious? Altering quotes? That was a faaaaaaaaar stretch for a joke.



Huh, an Eagle joke. Funny, for a bunch of people who do nothing but complain every time he's mentioned, you sure bring him up in conversation a lot.


----------



## Skye (Feb 17, 2006)

Too slow on the edit there Tim.

Seriously though, if it's such a sore spot, why even joke about him?


----------



## timdaleiden (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />Are you serious? Altering quotes? That was a faaaaaaaaar stretch for a joke.



I'm sorry you didn't like it. I thought it was funny, and I am pretty sure I heard some giggles from the gallery.  It was intended as a joke.  

I sold my sig on ebay,

Tim


----------



## Skye (Feb 18, 2006)

No, didnâ€™t really care for it. Even insinuating me saying anything cross about Russ aint cool. Some of the people here are looking for a reason to chase someone with lit torches, just poor timing.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 18, 2006)

Maybe you should consider changing your signature??


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 18, 2006)

This topic came up a while back also. I had found an article somewhere that said using Boraxo would spalt wood.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=6561&SearchTerms=borax,boraxo


----------



## Skye (Feb 18, 2006)

Let me consider it...... No.

Maybe you could consider using a <b>normal font</b> like the rest of us, or are your posts more important than everyone else's and deserves special attention?

So, Randy, why dont you do me a favor. Go back to the first post in this thread. Read on through, tell me who starts the crap in this thread. Go ahead now, wont take but a second. Yeah, that's what I thought.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />Let me consider it...... No.
> 
> Maybe you could consider using a <b>normal font</b> like the rest of us, or are your posts more important than everyone else's and deserves special attention?
> ...



Perhaps you might share with us some images of your work....I have been wondering what your penmanship looks like, you are very willing to share so many other thoughts, perhaps you might share with us some of your pen talents..


----------



## redfishsc (Feb 18, 2006)

Lol, don't waste good horse poopie on spalting wood, rotten leaves do the trick. 

Save the horse manure for the tomater garden, grows them puppies better than anything I ever did see.


----------



## Skye (Feb 18, 2006)

Not much work to show, doesnt really matter. What exactly does my skill level have to do with who drug this post into the dirt and does that negate any information I've given in this thread so far?

Rotting leaves.... hmmm.. I've got a stump in my front yard about 3 foot tall. Maybe I'll throw some leaves on it, put a trash bag over that and see what happens. Sure my neighbors will love that. (inside city limits)


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />Not much work to show, doesnt really matter. What exactly does my skill level have to do with who drug this post into the dirt and does that negate any information I've given in this thread so far?
> 
> Rotting leaves.... hmmm.. I've got a stump in my front yard about 3 foot tall. Maybe I'll throw some leaves on it, put a trash bag over that and see what happens. Sure my neighbors will love that. (inside city limits)



You are right...perhaps not in this post...I feel though that we could all benifit from some visuals of your work as we all share images of our work with each other here...[]


----------



## Thumbs (Feb 18, 2006)

No, we don't!

I never found my ability to make a pen affected by my ability to write or take pictures.  It doesn't seem to matter what color font I use either.  Even my big mouth doesn't seem to affect my pen making.  Isn't that amazing?

Spalted wood is just any wood that is partially rotted and discolored in the process.  Now if you guys can just figure out what makes wood rot, I'm sure you can go spalt some yourselves without making a big issue of it here.  Or just go outside and look around![}]


----------



## Dario (Feb 18, 2006)

Here are some of my spalted wood.

Top 2 are spalted mango burl
Next 3 down are spalted figured mango 
Lot at the bottom are x-cut spalted red elm

Nancy, if you see this...then you'll have a preview of the red elm you'll receive []




<br />


----------



## Dario (Feb 18, 2006)

My procedure...use green wood if possible.  

Provide moisture if needed and avoid it from totally drying out.  Bury wood in mixture of chainsaw shavings (I use mesquite mixed with other spalted wood shavings), leaves (oak), beer (if I have any stale) and my secret ingredient...rotting bananas []

I sometimes put my wood in old/damaged large trash bins (40+ gallon).  Avoid it packing too tight so there will be some air movement.  Or just put wood on soil and cover a bit with the mix to prevent fast drying.  Check after 2 months and every month thereafter.  Most are ready for harvest after 2-4 months.

I just hope I did more of these.  Right now I am not making any...I should.

Good luck!!!


----------



## GregMuller (Feb 18, 2006)

Dario,
if you use the trash bin how do you apply the mix. Do you pour it over the wod in the bin?


----------



## Dario (Feb 18, 2006)

First, I mix the shavings, leaves, banana, beer, etc. and moistened on a separate container until some water starts to puddle at the bottom.  Note I use shavings NOT sawdust.  I also add old shavings or sawdust from spalted stock...these will be my "seeding"

My shavings (mesquite) and leaves (oak) are chosen for their tannin content.  Use something similar that is available in your area if possible.

I line the bottom of the bin with the "mix" and put as much wood as I can...putting more "mix" between the woods.  I try to stack the wood so there is air movement.  Put a thick mix cover at the top and cover the container with its own lid.  If not available use a cardboard or something to retard water evaporation.  

The bin must have hole at the bottom to drain extra water else the bottom wood may totally rot much faster than the rest.

Depending on how fast the container dries you may have to water the bin every month or so, I just spray it when the mood hits me.

Above procedure is for green wood, remove sealer if you had it sealed.  If your wood is dry, try to soak it in water for a few days.  Use the same water from the "mix" if you can.  I found that dry wood is very difficult to re-hydrate and when done poorly may not spalt properly.

Others have their own procedure and most will work just know that the intent is to give the fungus an ideal environment to grow and eat your wood LOL.  Don't let them eat too much, else you will end up with nothing but mush or unuseable rotten wood.  Start checking after 2 months but normally 4 months is plenty.  If not, you are doing something wrong IMHO.

FINALLY, you are handling fungus...which can be harmful to your health.  Take proper precautions and wear a mask (at the very least) when checking, harvesting, milling and turning the wood.

WHEW!!! that's long!


----------



## redfishsc (Feb 18, 2006)

I've got some 4" diameter fig sitting in a trash bag full of sopping wet shavings. I keep the bag pretty tight to keep it from drying. Been there three months, I checked one of them today and spalting is starting. Perhaps it'd spalt more with more oxygen. I dunno if fungi need O2.


----------



## Mudder (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />My procedure...use green wood if possible.
> 
> Provide moisture if needed and avoid it from totally drying out.  Bury wood in mixture of chainsaw shavings (I use mesquite mixed with other spalted wood shavings), leaves (oak), beer (if I have any stale) and my secret ingredient...rotting bananas []
> ...




I also throw in some miracle grow mixed 3 tablespoons to a quart of water and grass clippings (No Anthony, not the stuff you smoke)[]

Once you get the fungus growing it's reuseable.


----------



## Dario (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by redfishsc_
> <br />I dunno if fungi need O2.



I think they don't (need much), but the air movement seems to help create that balanced environment conducive (sp?) to their growth.


----------



## Ron Mc (Feb 18, 2006)

Skye,
<b>What people are saying is don't start any more crap until you can show a picture of your work. I personally am sick of you wondering from thread to thread trying to start carp.
So, Yes Randy with his wonderful BOLD font may be right!</b>


----------



## Skye (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />Skye,
> <b>What people are saying is don't start any more crap until you can show a picture of your work. I personally am sick of you wondering from thread to thread trying to start carp.
> So, Yes Randy with his wonderful BOLD font may be right!</b>



Dude, that whole post is an absolute riot!

Go back and read this thread starting from post #1 and tell me who started the 'crap' here. Wasnt me, bud.

See, that's your problem like a few other here. You find someone you dont like, keep picking at them _(I havent posted in probably 10 posts in the Pentarsia thread but you folks kept right at it, bumping it to the top)_ that you cant even see that I'm not starting the trouble here. It's your little buddies. At least get your antagonists correct.


----------

